# copper E/C



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

3/8"od lines feeding a whole bathroom group.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow pictures from one of my upgrade jobs...
Usually I just run icemaker lines...:laughing:


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

wow


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like the electric is as bad as the plumbing!!!!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet that bath filled real fast.. hehe


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

its like that time the HO wanted copper in his slab done real cheap. He saw all of the short peices of stick copper laying around the shop. He said, what if you use all of those left over pieces you got there? I used them, and a few bags of couplings. His house is now close to a water Balet, he said.


----------

